# oxymethalone any side effects



## longshanx (Feb 2, 2006)

Just wondering if anybody has had any oxymethalone and did they have any side effects its also know as anapolon among other names. Ive heard good and bad reports not sure if to take or not. please help. cheers.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

oh dear.....

maybe this post should read...

'I bought the bottle of pills cos i want to get massive but i really don't know what they are or what they are likely to do.....'

they are likely to get you huge.... and have been linked to liver cancer.....

i would suggest goodle to start with..


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> i would suggest goodle to start with..


Google is useful, too


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

bugger... crap typing strikes again....


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Take 4 a day and see how long before your eyes go yellow and your urine turns brown. You should stop at that point as you will be buff for all of 3 days.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

their ok

i find dbol better for keepable gains

if you dont mind shots, some test/en would be a better start

oxy is best used for power training or blood volume


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I would never use them again.

I put on 21lb in 10days, all water! Couldn't breath right, had huge back pumps, high blod pressure and felt like crap.

But that's just me


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i just swell up strength goes up, but all is gone when i stop, dbol is a better option imo.

Ben


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah id leave the anadrol alone, especially if you are doing an oral only cycle. If you are sticking to orals dbol or tbol for 4-6 weeks would be a good place to start

search round the site and there should be alot of threads on both and there are some good articles on pct which you should read too


----------



## longshanx (Feb 2, 2006)

Slamdog said:


> oh dear.....
> 
> maybe this post should read...
> 
> ...


Alright slam dog, ive read every thing about the pills on the internet but you always get the good sides and the bad side of everything just wanted to know if there was anything positive i know you can get good gains and i also know that its been linked to liver cancer and it is the only known roid which is linked to such things. Im just starting a course of sus and dec and i have read up on oxy. oxy is supposed to be a good gain, but only used for 4 weeks for a bulking cycle while taking the sus & dec. thanks for the input have you any more


----------



## longshanx (Feb 2, 2006)

Pip said:


> Take 4 a day and see how long before your eyes go yellow and your urine turns brown. You should stop at that point as you will be buff for all of 3 days.


alright pip been told only take one a day i know they have a bit of a rep for high toxicity just wondering whether everything ive read was true and if any body had taken them before and had any good gains . forgot to mention ive just stated a course of sus and dec and got told if you take the oxy for 4 weeks at the start of my course I will see very good gains. I would be taking them for no longer than 4 weeks.


----------



## longshanx (Feb 2, 2006)

noturbo said:


> Yeah id leave the anadrol alone, especially if you are doing an oral only cycle. If you are sticking to orals dbol or tbol for 4-6 weeks would be a good place to start
> 
> search round the site and there should be alot of threads on both and there are some good articles on pct which you should read too


Alright noturbo, thanks for the reply, im taking sus & dec 10 week cycle heard that doing a 4 week course of oxy would give me a good bulking start to my cycle, only going to take one a day for 30 days . Does that sound any good, or total Bull?.


----------



## longshanx (Feb 2, 2006)

Jimmy said:


> their ok
> 
> i find dbol better for keepable gains
> 
> ...


alright jimmy thanks for the reply im taking sus and dec and ive read that oxy will give me a big gain if i take it for the first 4 weeks of my course. ive took some gear before and seen some good gains along side a good diet but took some time out for about a year because of a car accident. I would like to get some gains back by taking the course ive mentioned. Im back training hard now and ive started to gain back wot ive lost. wot do you think about the stack im taking?


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

post your diet up 1st m8 and maybe afew pics then maybe some one like me . pscarb or james l or nine pack , tom b , the list goes on and on and on will maybe give you the right road to go on 1st br0 food rest sleep then maybe chemies eh


----------

